# Unsaved document recovery in Word 2010.



## 13thirteen (Sep 17, 2012)

I had a document open (and completely finished, I might add, I was just holding off a bit before going back to proofread it) in Word 2010 when my battery died. When I restarted my computer and opened Word, the document had vanished. Usually when something like this happens, a panel appears asking if I want to view my unsaved documents, but in this case that didn't happen. Word is showing that I have no recent unsaved documents. I have spent the last half hour googling around for instructions on recovering unsaved documents, but I didn't find anything that will work for me. I looked at all my .tmp files, I looked at all my .asd files, nada.

I DO have AutoSave enabled to save the document every ten minutes, so I feel like the document MUST be around...somewhere. I just can't find it.

The lost document is fairly short but I am incredibly frustrated and really don't want to rewrite it if I don't have to. This is sort of my last resort. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you followed the steps here, especially the section on looking for files with "~" in them.

How to recover a lost Word document

Before you search, it might be good to show hidden files too.

Show hidden files


----------



## 13thirteen (Sep 17, 2012)

I had looked at that page, but I had somehow missed the ~ advice. I showed hidden files and checked that. Nope, don't see my missing file. 

Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Can you remember any specific words and word order in the document, like an address, or unique name? If you can, just type them into the search box - I do this all the time, I have over 400 poems, but I often can't remember their titles but can remember some of the phrases, so I type them in and Bingo!


----------

